# Using keyswitches to change pitch



## fredflintstone1000 (Jun 14, 2021)

I'm a real newbie and am trying to create an instrument in Kontakt where I can select a single sample mapped to C3 for instance, that responds to keyswitches designated to C0-B0 (F0 would be the root pitch) that change the pitch of that sample say up/down by 5 semitones in each direction. I would also want the keyswitches to control other single samples mapped as other groups. If anyone can offer me any feedback/help, it would be most appreciated.


----------



## Elmakai (Jun 26, 2021)

Let me preface this and say I'm no expert, so I'm very possible wrong, but I don't know if you can program keyswitches for pitch changes. As far as I know, that would have to be built into the instrument itself, as a keyswitch is a way to tell Kontact that you are triggering a whole other set of samples when playing the respective notes (not necessarily playing a different note altogether).

May I ask what your end goal is? It might help me or someone else at least give an alternate method to accomplish the same thing.


----------



## NekujaK (Jun 26, 2021)

I know nothing about Kontakt programming, but I do know that there are many libraries out there where the root pitch is selected by a keyswitch. The ones that come to mind are of the phrase or loop variety, but conceptually they function in a similar manner to what you describe.

Some examples off the top of my head include Ashen Scoring Cello (Performance Designer module), Session Horns Pro (Animator), and all of the Sonokinetic phrase libraries. The Sonokinetic libraries are especially sophisticated in that they detect which chord is being played in the keyswitch region and then adjust the selected phrase accordingly.

I realize that's not a direct answer to what you asked, but hopefully it's of some small use. Good luck!


----------

